# XM online



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm new to XM. My office has Sirius, but my new company vehicle has XM so I decided to give it a try. Since they have no contract, I figured I have nothing to loose.

The website says that listening online will become free early in April. I did not find a date when the change will happen. Now that it is technically early April, does anyone know the actual date?

Another point. Sirius activates in under 5 minutes. It took about 90 minutes for the XM to start working.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

4/2/05 is the date when all the new stuff hits - the new prices, O&A go from premium serivce to 'regular' and XMRO becomes available for free (included in the monthly fee)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You can sign up for XM Online here.

Once signed up if you're able to, go to the Settings tab at the bottom of the screen and change it to 'High Bandwidth'. This will stream the audio at 65KBPS, rather then 34KBPS. I find it to be much improved over Sirius' online streaming, which is 34KBPS. You can use either XMs web based media player or Windows Media Player 10. Click the Online Stores drop down and select XM Radio Online.


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

The XM online player (and backend) just had a HUGE, HUGE update. It ROCKS!!!

Screen:


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh, that looks nice. I was waiting for Presets, and it looks like you can see more channels at once.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I do wish that all of the channels were available online.


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

Agreed.
I think a lot of the talk/entertainment channels they couldn't get due to their licensing/royalty structure [like how when a song is played on a tv show, it's not necessarily going to be included on the dvd].


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> You can sign up for XM Online here.
> 
> Once signed up if you're able to, go to the Settings tab at the bottom of the screen and change it to 'High Bandwidth'. This will stream the audio at 65KBPS, rather then 34KBPS. I find it to be much improved over Sirius' online streaming, which is 64KBPS. You can use either XMs web based media player or Windows Media Player 10. Click the Online Stores drop down and select XM Radio Online.


Steve, how do I choose between the XM media player and the Windows player? I seem to only have the XM player available...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Did you click on the Online Store drop down and select XM Radio Online from the menu in WMP? Only WMP10 is compatible with this. You get the same player as you do from XMs website, it's just inside of Windows Media Player so you have the extra bells and whistles like visualizations and the equalizer.


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

Awesome tip. Thanks ...


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Did you click on the Online Store drop down and select XM Radio Online from the menu in WMP? Only WMP10 is compatible with this. You get the same player as you do from XMs website, it's just inside of Windows Media Player so you have the extra bells and whistles like visualizations and the equalizer.


What a difference it makes......thanks Steve. I have had Win 10 for some time now, just not had time to see what it offers.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You're welcome guys!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dtcarson said:


> Agreed.
> I think a lot of the talk/entertainment channels they couldn't get due to their licensing/royalty structure [like how when a song is played on a tv show, it's not necessarily going to be included on the dvd].


It's dumb to charge AM/FM/SAT for talk stations. GEEZ!


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Steve. My wife is now accusing me of looking like the guy in the Dell TV ad who is singing and drumming with his computer.


----------

